# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  7 Mitos Spirulina

## klbid

Banyak dari kita yang sudah mengenal kata spirulina bahkan sudah terbiasa membeli produk pakan koi dengan label spirulina. Namun sayangnya banyak yang belum tahu apa dan bagaimana sebenarnya spirulina itu. Untuk itu saya menulis tentang 7 mitos yang sering dibicarakan.

*1. Spirulina sama dengan lumut.*
Lumut termasuk dalam kelompok bryophita sedangkan spirulina termasuk dalam kelompok alga. Klasifikasinya yaitu Kingdom: Bacteria, Phylum: Cyanobacteria, Class: Cyanophyceae, Order: Oscillatoriales, Genus: Spirulina. Jadi spirulina berbeda dgn lumut.

*2. Spirulina dipakai hanya untuk koi.*
Spirulina dipakai tidak hanya untuk koi melainkan juga ikan salmon, ikan oscar, ikan lohan, anjing, kucing dan binatang lainnya serta manusia.

*3. Spirulina dipakai hanya untuk warna.*
Orang menggunakannya untuk pakan ikan louhan dan hasilnya menumbuhkan nong-nong di kepala. Bila dipakai untuk burung akan meningkatkan kesuburan sampai 96,1 %. Pada kuda dipakai untuk menambah stamina dan kekuatan. Pada sapi dipakai untuk meningkatkan selera makan. Pada ayam untuk memperempuk dan mempergurih dagingnya. Pada udang windu dipakai untuk pertumbuhan badan. Jadi spirulina tidak hanya untuk warna.

*4. Spirulina dipakai hanya untuk mencerahkan warna merah.*
Penelitian yang dilakukan Latscha menunjukkan bahwa spirulina juga mencerahkan warna kebiru-biruan, kehijau-hijauan, keungu-unguan, kecoklat-coklatan dan kehitam-hitaman.

*5. Spirulina menyebabkan warna putih koi menjadi pudar kekuning-kuningan*
Belum ada penelitian yang mendukung hal tersebut. Justru sebaliknya, kandungan vitamin yang tertinggi dalam spirulina adalah vitamin A yang mencapai 23.000 iu/10 gr yang berfungsi untuk kesehatan mata dan kulit koi. Jumlah ini lebih besar 20 kali lipat dibandingkan vitamin A pada 1 buah persik. Jadi kulit koi seharusnya bertambah sehat dan auranya cerah.

*6. Tag line atau tema dari produk pakan koi spirulina selalu untuk color enhancer.*
Kandungan tertinggi dari spirulina adalah protein yang mencapai 60-70% dan mempunyai asam amino sejumlah 18 macam. Hal ini sangat besar bila dibandingkan pada telur yang hanya 12-16 %. Protein berfungsi sebagai pertumbuhan tubuh dan sumber energi. Kandungan mineral tertinggi yang dimiliki adalah kalsium yaitu 14000 mg/100 gr. Hal ini berguna bagi pembentukan, pertumbuhan dan kesehatan tulang. Jadi tema yang diusung oleh produk pakan koi seharusnya adalah untuk growth.

*7. Pemberian pakan selama 3 hari sudah merubah warna koi menjadi merah.*
Penelitian yang dilakukan oleh Lipi menunjukkan bahwa pemberian pakan selama 20 hari berturut-turut baru akan memberikan hasil. Hal itupun harus diberikan dengan kandungan spirulina 6-7%. Jadi tidak instans begitu saja.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

memang spirulina bisa buat grow krn kandungan proteinnya yg tinggi,tp justru krn terlalu tingginya protein membuat kerja liver jd berat...nah ini yg membuat warna putih jd kekuningan bahkan yg sampe merrusak liver jd kecokelatan n jarang bisa normal lg.

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

om wagiman,
idem ya diatas.

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Pengalaman adalah guru yang terbaik....
Apapun yg kita pelajari baik dari buku, artikel, forum, teman dsb, sebaiknya dicoba serta diamati.. niscaya kita akan mendapatkan apa yg seharusnya kita lakukan...  :Peace:

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Om Silent....terima kasih atas link nya.
Maksud pertanyaan saya :
Pertanyaan pertama : karena klbid hanya melihat kandungan vit A ( posting#37) nya saja sehingga dia berasumsi vit A di spirulina lah yg mencerah kan warna koi. Padahal kita tahu bahwa bukan Vit A.

Tentang link om silent ke 2  http://kesehatan-alami.com/sea-cucumber-spirulina-kebal-herpes.php saya agak tidak setuju. 
Coba sy kutip :_Koi tidak mempunyai pigmen penentu warna_ . Kita tahu dan banyak artikel bahwa koi ada pigment merah, hitam dan kuning. 
Salah satu nya : In a test on Goldfish, redness can be divided into two main colour  pigments. Astacanthin for red and Lutein for yellow. It was found that  Zeaxanthin became the red colour pigment Astaxanthin. Lutein or yellow  colour pigment will not change to Astaxanthin. The test showed that the  red colour on the Goldfish or Koi is Astaxanthin. Zeaxanthin enters the  fish body and becomes Astaxanthin.

Tentang spirulina penyebab liver, saya setuju....dan sepeertinya lagi2...klbid tidak setuju.
Spirulina juga bisa menjadi penyebab penyakit liver di manusia :
*SIDE EFFECTS:* Blue-green algae may contain contaminants (microcystins), which can cause liver disease ( http://www.medicinenet.com/blue_gree...al/article.htm )
Note : Blue-Green Algae juga disebut Spirulina.

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> betul om abu,ikannya memang cakep2 n putih2 pula,,,sekarang ada yg barukan om mud pond 2,,,


boleh pv ke tempat om iyos ?

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

> boleh pv ke tempat om iyos ?


sebenarnya malu om dikunjungi om kibid coz kolam sy gk hebat n biasa2 aja tp kl om mao dtg sy tungguin d...thx

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dimas00

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beyuwannabe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

